

Automatic bug repair - namanyayg
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/automatic-code-bug-repair-0629

======
jomtung
It's like they took the idea of CRISPR from biology and applied it to the
problem of replacing code in software instead of DNA. Brilliant method.

------
vmorgulis
I found this paper mentioning CodePhage:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/rinard/paper/pldi15.pdf](http://people.csail.mit.edu/rinard/paper/pldi15.pdf)

Very interesting.

------
linkergames
Reminds me of this:
[http://gkoberger.github.io/stacksort/](http://gkoberger.github.io/stacksort/)

------
personjerry
This is super cool. How do we use it? Give us an API! :)

------
Kalium
This seems like it could be used to automatically insert vulnerabilities, too.

~~~
namanyayg
Genuine question, how? By compromising the code of the trusted code
repositories the algorithm uses?

~~~
Kalium
Basically, this is a general system for replacing undesirable traits with
desirable ones in binaries. All you have to do is change the local selection
criteria for desirable and undesirable.

